# Lightweight, removable seating ideas?



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to put this on the lid of my cooler. Might work for you as well.

https://tempress.com/store/All-Weat...nnect-Boat-Seat-&-Cushion-Combo-Gray-p1527454


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks good, but the problem for my application is I stand on that cooler a lot too, so I wouldn't want mount anything to the top of it.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

depends on where you typically sit, but if you find yourself sitting back near the sponsons, a cut pool noodle over the steps of the poling platform would/should add enough cushion for your back and you can slide one of the rear deck cushions over...dirt cheap, weighs next to nothing, and stores easy 

as for the bow, Ive seen the backrest that fit into rod holders, which I believe I see on the back of the cooler...could also work but definitely more expensive than a pool noodle or one of those stadium seats


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Add a removable back rest for you bench seat. Nice while you are driving as well. You can make it yourself and have some one do the upolstry for you. Its not the best pic but here is a pic of the one on my skiff


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use the Crazy Creek type on multi day trips, it does help your back considerably.
Just remember not to stand up while underway.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Lawn chair


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I know you say you don't want permanent, but with where the platform is on that boat a fold down backrest would be mighty nice.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a second vote for Tempress (tempress.com)... They have a wide variety of "seating solutions" from really fancy to minimum skiff seats. I've been using their Navistyle seats now for about 10-11 years with great success. Since I'm in commercial service (understatement) mine get replaced every three years or so (I'm set up with three bass-boat seats across the front of the rear deck on my old Maverick -and they make all the difference on my usual 70+ mile round trips...

By the way - I get no freebies from them - I pay just like everyone else and they ship to my door. I do see a few examples of their stuff at my local Bass Pro shops as well...


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

This could be an option. Built by the same company that makes Ranch Hand bumpers and grill guards so I'm sure they are quality.

https://coolerrest.com/


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

So I just put my Cabelas Gobbler Lounger (low camp chair) on the back deck of my Pathfinder and it is definitely going to work out. They're comfortable as can be. I'm 5' 9" and I'm just able to put my feet on the deck while sitting, so if you're shorter than that you may have dangling legs. Stick some rubber nonskid on the bottom of the legs and I'll think it'll do what you want and not cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

makin moves said:


> Add a removable back rest for you bench seat.


Great looking rig! I had a very similar backrest on my last boat. The wife pushed me into getting it because she was convinced our kids would roll out the back of the boat. I found the only times I used it were when she came along. That being said, I positioned it a little too far forward, and it wasn't especially comfortable because of that. In the current application, I'd lean away from a backrest because of both weight and expense. I'm really looking for something very "portable" that I can pull out of a locker set up wherever I want to sit.



lemaymiami said:


> Here's a second vote for Tempress (tempress.com)... I've been using their Navistyle seats now for about 10-11 years with great success.


Thanks. I may end up going with the Navistyle or similar when I get around to installing a seat on the aft bench for my dad. I'd be curious how heavy they are. It seems like manufacturers of this type of seat, Tempress included, don't count weight as part of specifications. It's tough to find.



treydyer00 said:


> This could be an option. Built by the same company that makes Ranch Hand bumpers and grill guards so I'm sure they are quality.
> https://coolerrest.com/


Interesting -- hadn't seen those before. Probably be tough to stow when not in use unfortunately. Seems like a great solution for "guide box" style seating in the middle of the cockpit.



blackmagic1 said:


> So I just put my Cabelas Gobbler Lounger (low camp chair) on the back deck of my Pathfinder and it is definitely going to work out.


Looks good. Any chance you could measure the distance from front feet to back feet? Because I moved my platform forward, I don't have as much space as I did with the stock platform. All those chairs list length and width, but they don't really say if they're talking about the footprint dimensions, the seat dimensions, what.

Thanks for all the input -- this is very helpful.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

zthomas said:


> Looks good. Any chance you could measure the distance from front feet to back feet? Because I moved my platform forward, I don't have as much space as I did with the stock platform. All those chairs list length and width, but they don't really say if they're talking about the footprint dimensions, the seat dimensions, what.
> 
> Thanks for all the input -- this is very helpful.


For the life of me I can't find a tape measure right now. I'll check for you tomorrow. I think the back of the chair might be a bit further back than between the feet.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

@zthomas 
20" from tip of front feet to back of rear feet. But...the seat leans slightly back so it's 24" from tip of front foot to where the back of seat hits.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool. That very well might work. Thanks! I'll probably give both that and the stadium seat type a try and report back.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

zthomas said:


> Cool. That very well might work. Thanks! I'll probably give both that and the stadium seat type a try and report back.


If the low camp seat works, your back and azz will thank you. I broke my back and am very comfy in my gobbler lounger even on long sits turkey hunting. Stadium seats suck.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

When fishing space doesn't matter, it's hard to beat a beanbag. Gets crowded though if you've only got one. This was a little trip last weekend to let my daughter catch some mangrove snappers with her Barbie pole. Who says poling skiffs aren't good family boats?


----------



## Bierbower (Mar 22, 2011)

Cut the back off of plastic chairs. Added cleats to tie them in. Under $30


----------

